# 10.1-RELEASE on pandaboard: pkg/ports/src problems



## yggdrasil (Nov 30, 2014)

Yesterday I threw the FreeBSD 10.1 image onto my PandaBoard to finally put it to good use as a small home server.

After installation, I tried to work with packages since compiling ports on this thing didn't seem very alluring. But pkg can't find any precompiled packages. Someone recommended chips.ysv.freebsd.org/packages, but that seems to be 11-CURRENT only.

So I tried to install a few things via ports. It took forever, but seemed to work. Mostly. I can't install the cbsd jail management utilities, so I'm staying with the outdated ezjail at the moment. (BTW: is the handbook ever going to be updated to the jail.conf mechanism? It still mentions jail_foo_bar variables in rc.conf, and all my 10.x machines tell me this is outdated?!). svn wouldn't compile either, since _"An appropriate version of serf could not be found"_ although it had built it just beforehand.

Right now I'm fetching /usr/src with svnlite to build a base jail with ezjail. I have to build it myself since there are apparently no tgz files for ezjail to fetch. The SVN connection breaks off every now an then with a _"Server unexpectedly closed the connection"_ or a _"The server sent a truncated HTTP response body"_ and I have to restart it. Quite annoying. So, why aren't there tgz or packages? Is anyone else having experience running FreeBSD on a PandaBoard?

Thank you.


----------



## fonz (Nov 30, 2014)

yggdrasil said:


> But pkg can't find any precompiled packages.
> [snip]
> So, why aren't there tgz or packages?


Please keep in mind that ARM is still a Tier 2 platform.



yggdrasil said:


> (BTW: is the handbook ever going to be updated to the jail.conf mechanism? It still mentions jail_foo_bar variables in rc.conf, and all my 10.x machines tell me this is outdated?!)


Perhaps you can contact wblock@. He's a docs committer so he might know whether this is being worked on.


----------



## yggdrasil (Dec 1, 2014)

Another problem presented itself just now: after trying to start a jail with ezjail, it tells me that it can't mount procfs inside the jail. And indeed: 
	
	



```
root@panda:~ # mount -t procfs -o rw procfs /usr/jails/www/proc
mount: procfs: Operation not supported by device
```
 I don't get this error on my other machines, and neither Google nor the handbook helped.

UPDATE:
A little more googling on a related error involving nullfs mounts in jail.conf, I found that simply the required kernel modules weren't loaded. So after an 
	
	



```
root@panda:~ # cd /usr/src/sys/modules/nullfs
root@panda:/usr/src/sys/modules/nullfs # make
root@panda:/usr/src/sys/modules/nullfs # make install clean
root@panda:/usr/src/sys/modules/nullfs # kldload nullfs
```
 and equivalently for procfs and fdescfs, this works now.

On the upside, I finally got around reading into the new jail.conf mechanism.


----------



## fonz (Dec 1, 2014)

yggdrasil said:


> On the upside, I finally got around reading into the new jail.conf mechanism.


Speaking of which, feel free to share your experiences and any sources you find helpful. I'm soon going to have to make that transition too (in other words I'm currently still using /etc/rc.conf) so pointers are always welcome.


----------



## yggdrasil (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, currenly I just used http://networkfilter.blogspot.de/2014/11/freebsd-gateway-hardening-jails.html as a general primer on how to use the jail.conf mechanism/jails in general without frameworks like ezjail or cbsd. Then came a bit of man page reading (jail and jail.conf), and that's about it so far.


----------

